
Show HN: Skyscanner for German Mortages - nickdotmulder
http://www.hypofriend.de
======
elemakil
The language selection doesn't seem to work properly. I'm on Chrome
66.0.3359.139 on Mac OS using english (UK) language settings for both OS and
browser. However, selecting "German" from the dropdown on the landing page
does not have any effect. Clicking the "Find the right mortgage" button
forwards me to a selection page which allows me to choose between "Continue in
EN" / "Weiter auf DE", however, the second button has no effect.

~~~
nickdotmulder
Hey there! Thanks for reporting the issue, we will fix it ASAP!

Nick @ [https://www.hypofriend.de](https://www.hypofriend.de)

------
Nilef
Does your platform work for EU nationals in other countries looking to buy
Berlin property? I’m in the U.K. and have been hoping to purchase for a while
but it’s difficult to break into as I don’t speak the language

I did make an appointment through the site but I am not in Berlin and can’t do
a F2F

~~~
nickdotmulder
Hey - Yes! We support foreigners abroad, I'm sorry I'm only reading this now,
you can make an appointment via Video or Call as well:

Here:
[https://hypofriend.de/en/appointment/](https://hypofriend.de/en/appointment/)

